# That's Odd



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you ever been to any of these places? Strangely, I have not. But I have heard of some of them.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/tri...-50-states/ss-AAmsIdu?ocid=spartandhp#image=1


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Can someone please make it so that the picture comes up, not just the link. I just can't figure out these dagnabbit new fangled things.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that was mighty interesting


----------

